# Umstieg von 4870/1GB auf 6950/70/2GB - Welche Spiele?



## fac3l3ss (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo, ich habe gestern meine neue 6950/2GB bekommen und diese gleich geunlocked 
Unlock erfolgreich und jetzt frage ich mich, wo und wie ich diese Leistung verwenden kann.
Crysis ist klar, Crysis 2 läuft nun auch viel flüssiger!
Nur welche Spiele lohnen sich in DX11?
Was ist mit Downsampling? Geht das mit Minecraft? (;D habe mit Misa HD über 500 FPS)

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Westfale_09 (4. Mai 2011)

Battlefield BC2  

Dirt 3 (kommt jetzt Ende Mai)


----------

